# Modifier GY-Pt came in with



## dballard2004 (Jan 25, 2011)

Pt came in with a commercial payer as primary and Medicare as secondary.  Provider billed 99213 and code 94664 for nebulizer demonstration (no treatment, just a demonstration).  The commerical payer denied the 94664 as being non-covered.  Now, one of the billers wants to bill this to Medicare with modifier GY attached.  Is GY needed here?  I'm not sure but I don't think that neb teaching is an excluded service by Medicare (unless billed in conjunction with a neb treatment then it is unless performed on separate encounters, then you use -59). 

Would we use modifier GY for this?  

Thanks.


----------

